# Car cover time?



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Ok now the snow and rain and salt spray is here, I'm thinking its about time to look into a half decent car cover for my E30 Sport.

Not always been sure of covers that are available from the high streets are upto the job, I found a stormforce car cover which sounds like the ultimate car cover see the review below...

http://www.theminorsite.co.uk/tailored_morris_minor_car_cover.php

Is it worth spending the extra cash on the stormforce or can the Halfords one do the same in terms of keeping the car moisture free (which is important as I don't want my car to start rusting)?

Overall I am after a robust car cover which will offer protection from snow, rain and allow moisture/condensation to escape through, the car is rust free and I don't want it to start rusting and want to keep it bone dry from snow and rain.

Don't want to spend silly money on a car cover though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Have a look here: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-covers/

The thing is, you say you don't want to spend silly money, but you need balance up the pros and cons of getting something cheap and nasty which could cause a lot of work for you polishing out afterwards. No big deal some might say, but then you might as well just leave it open to the elements and keep washing it.

Having used outdoor covers in the past, the main issue isn't so much the cover per se, it's the wind moving it about when there's small particles of airborne debris between the paint and the cover, but also how well it both stops rain getting in and lets trapped condensation out.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-covers/outdoor-use/

:thumb:

Beaten to it :lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't do it...

The only car covers I've seen to work are the Carcoon ones, which are indoors anyway and aimed at the drivers of classic cars etc. I reckon even the best outdoor car cover suffers from an inherently flawed design concept. Dirt, grit and moisture WILL get trapped between the cover and the car throughout a British winter, regardless of how clean the car and cover may initially be.

All the outdoor covers I've seen trap moisture, causing increased corrosion, and scuff and dull the paint (especially on corners/edges, or in a decent breeze). I've seen one where the edge of the wing had been worn right down to bare metal over winter, due to the cover flapping and abrading against the surface :doublesho

A far better policy, in my opinion, would be to treat all rust and underseal the car, fix any leaks, use a durable wax or sealant for the paint, and leave it outside. If the car is in use, rinse off the salt as often as you can.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Or rent a garage somewhere nearby?:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Or rent a garage somewhere nearby?:thumb:


Or that... :thumb:


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Ok I don't know what to do now really, the retailers of the car cover companies will argue against that their cover will be upto the job, but that would mean that I would have to invest in the top of the range covers which seem to be in the region of £500 plus and to be honest I'd rather save the money up and invest in a indoor garage build for my outdoor garage but that would mean sacrificing haif the garden.

As for renting a garage I could ask my neighbours who live just a few doors away from us who have a proper indoor garage?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There's often a mentality that car covers will harm your car and they they are as evil as sponges and drying blades. I've said in numerous posts that used correctly they'll do no harm at all!!

I used a generic Halfords breathable cover on my Megane until I had my own garage. That was for the first 12 months of it's life, I made sure the car was completely clean and dry before fitting it securely.

And you know what? Not a single bit of trouble and no damage to the car whatsoever. :thumb:

Also, if you weigh up the pros and cons of using a cover. Worst case, you get some minor marring if the cover moves if it has dirt under it. Or your car sits there, under layers of fallout out so you end up washing the car weekly anyway.

For another example, your car gets shat on by passing bird, you don't notice because you haven't driven the car for a week or two. Nice bit of etching on your paintwork that would be prevented with a cover.

I have a Stormforce cover on my Megane, ok so it's garaged so maybe a bit unnecessary but it's a very good quality cover. I just wanted maximum protection whilst it was garaged and I'd say this would keep a car stored outside a lot of protection.

On my Twingo I use a Voyager cover from Coveryourcar.co.uk which is a light weight breathable cover, as it's easy to remove and store but protects the car. Because it's a taylored cover it's a very secure fit and even in really windy conditions doesn't move.

Unless I was using my car every single day, I'd always use a car cover. It just takes a bit of common sense and making sure it's fitted correctly and you'll get no problems. :thumb::thumb:

This is my Gordini as it stood yesterday, what would you prefer, your pride and joy under a foot of snow with a layer of dirt in between or a car cover in between.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Alex - no need for me to add anything much really, except to add that we also do custom made, breathable and waterpoof covers for £395, which are not listed.

I use one on my own car - having just washed it, the breathable cover will be on it tonight. I rest my case.


----------

